

How To Build An Online Dating Site, Part 1 - stickfigure
http://blog.similarity.com/post/6630711016/how-to-build-an-online-dating-site-part-1

======
mxlzplx
I enjoyed the view into what you're building with and why. It was an excellent
articulation of the core technical concepts while still being an easy read.

I look forward to the next one.

